# Snake ID



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2011)

Is this a coral snake?
Looks like albino eyes.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like a corn snake to me! Where'd you see him @? I can tell it's captive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Looks like a corn snake to me! Where'd you see him @?





It is. We also call em red rat snakes.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 20, 2011)

coral snakes have bands, not blotches.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Christy and Nic.
It was in an aquarium at the airboat place in Florida with no signage.  I'm terrible on snake knowledge!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> coral snakes have bands, not blotches.



Thanks Capt. - so they are marked more like king snakes?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2011)

No problem Dennis! Hey I'm just now learning! We went to several pet stores in the last few months searching for a snake for our daughter. The corn snake was one that we were considering. We ended up w/ the ball python & then about 2 weeks later we ended up w/ another one as well so now we have 2 ball pythons.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 20, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Thanks Capt. - so they are marked more like king snakes?



Almost identical... I'm guessing you were never a Boy Scout? Red (band) on Yellow, kill a fellow. Red on Black, just stay back.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 20, 2011)

Also when the eyes are milky it means they are fixing to molt (shed their skin)


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info - I need to study up on these!


----------



## Wolf'n (Jul 28, 2011)

Definitely a corn snake, also called a chicken snake by some; keep him away from any laying boxes, they love to eat eggs.  Harmless otherwise.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep, a corn snake - looks like one of the "designer"-bred snakes to be more pastel & not have the blacks typically found in most wild corn snakes.


----------



## Slim Chance (Aug 5, 2011)

Look closely, there are actually two of them in the picture.


----------

